# Retired...at last



## rpmorley (Oct 30, 2012)

After 28.6 years civil service, (mostly US Navy medical commands) and 10 years of preparation, I have finally retired to Tarlac and Baguio, which ever suits me. 

I don't know what I am going to do yet.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

rpmorley said:


> After 28.6 years civil service, (mostly US Navy medical commands) and 10 years of preparation, I have finally retired to Tarlac and Baguio, which ever suits me.
> 
> I don't know what I am going to do yet.


Congratulations and welcome home to the islands. Not much to do in Tarlac but it is outa the big city and that's a good thing.
I found that after retirement it takes a good two years to learn to slow down. Gets frustrating at first but eventually have the free time is great and frees you up to search for good activities...


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Congrats on your accomplishment. 

I agree that Tarlac is a rather sleepy town. However, you do have access to the TPLEX (Tarlac Pangasinan Expressway) and SCTEX (Subic-Clark-Tarlac Expressway) which can get you to larger areas quick for their conveniences (medical, shopping, etc.).

You will be amazed at how time goes quickly with all of that free time. You will be quite busy the first few months just establishing your household. You also need to establish a network of friends/acquaintances to help with other things (locating specific supplies, repair services, etc.).


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

rpmorley said:


> After 28.6 years civil service, (mostly US Navy medical commands) and 10 years of preparation, I have finally retired to Tarlac and Baguio, which ever suits me.
> 
> I don't know what I am going to do yet.


Wow congratulations on your retirement. Your selection of retirement location is wonderful. If you have any questions about the VA here in Manila please feel free to ask me I have been dealing with them for a couple years if you are eligible. It took me a while to get use to living here first not doing much but what I wanted. Then dealing with some of the people here is a job in its self just remember 1 thing RELAX


----------



## rpmorley (Oct 30, 2012)

Fortunately for me, my family takes care of most everything for me. They don't use me, take advantage of me (well maybe a little), they arrange for things to get done or where I need to go to get it done. Seems like I have an uncle or cousin everywhere. And no, I am not getting the 'kano discount. They respect me and my asawa rules the roost. All in the preparation and having a good family. It helps to have a lot of locks and keys and an alternate place to go when they get too much. I lucked out. 

When I need solitude I go to Baguio. Lots of 1 month long vacations over the last 10 years has taught me at least the basics of how to get along and keep low profile.


----------



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

rpmorley said:


> Fortunately for me, my family takes care of most everything for me. They don't use me, take advantage of me (well maybe a little), they arrange for things to get done or where I need to go to get it done. Seems like I have an uncle or cousin everywhere. And no, I am not getting the 'kano discount. They respect me and my asawa rules the roost. All in the preparation and having a good family. It helps to have a lot of locks and keys and an alternate place to go when they get too much. I lucked out.
> 
> When I need solitude I go to Baguio. Lots of 1 month long vacations over the last 10 years has taught me at least the basics of how to get along and keep low profile.



Congratulations! I am less than two weeks away myself. I will be in Baguio so feel free to look me up there sometime. By the way, it has been a couple of weeks since you made your first post. How are things going so far?


----------



## rpmorley (Oct 30, 2012)

So far: I am really not sure, except that pressure to go back to work in three weeks and do the bus/taxi ride and the long wait at the airport is over. I dont miss that at all. I have not accomplished everything on my to do list, kinda got sidetracked in emergent family issues. Going to Baguio Sunday evening to open up the house and clean up in prep for my HHG shipment, I dont know what I am going to do with all the duplicate stuff, already have 2 houses full of my junk. What a simple dilemma to have. I am fed up already with the totally unreliable Smart internet connection. Waiting for OPM to make their move, watching TSP index rate decrease which means I will delay filing for TSP until it climbs back up. I guess I am just chillin out with no focus yet. Re acquainting with family and rebonding with them and the house. Gotta make connections and do the VA clinic run soon. So overall, progress, just slow to adapt.


----------

